# Gills Grow 1st Cycle



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

Whats up MP? So I am finally ready to start my journal, a lil late but what the hey...LOL. So my room is a 10x10x8  flat white paint,Mylar now,
Fresca Sol(Watercooled Reflector)..1000 HPS(hortilux),1000 watt ballast,4x4 tray,Hydroton,and Rockwool.I'm using Flora-Nova grow and Superthrive,Liquid Karma,and Floralicious Plus.40 gallon res...


----------



## Melissa (Jun 24, 2008)

*sounds like you know what your doing eace: goodluck and what strain are you planning on growing:48:*


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

the pics posted on top are 2nd week in the tray....So these pics will be of the 3rd week in tray.Started using Superthrive,Liquid Karma,& Floralicious Plus
Mylar'd the room.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

just wanted to through this in the mix....Watercooled Reflector on for more than 10 hours...Still Cold


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

Lookin good

That lamp looks cool

where does the water come from and go to?

I guess the water is recycled through a container.

Could you tell us more about this lamp?


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice looking plants you got there Gill, I don't know much about Hydro but it sounds like you are into it 
Keep us posted!
Good Luck!


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 24, 2008)

i use a real basic method..I started with a seperate res ie..40 gallon trash can.Didnt work the water was getting to hot, so I bought a mini fridge and cut holes  through the top and out the door to see if I can can control the temps but still no luck..So I went out and bought a 100 gallon can.. figured a lilmore than double the water should take care of it..Nope.So what I am doing now and works for me is filling up the bathtub and recycleing the water from there...When water temps get high I just drain and fill with fresh cold water..I have no more problems with  heat no need to vent,Light spectrum is actually a lil bit more in the reds because of the reflection through water,But what really sells me is that the Watercooled light gives off less heat than a human body....So if anybody were to maybe thermal the spot they wont get a hit......


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 26, 2008)

bump-


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey whats up guys just wanted to give an update on the girls....Started giving Co2 we are in week 5 of veg putting them to flower next week...Thanks to massproducer for the link to build this cloning machine..Just wanted to see if it would work and 5 out of 6  made it ......


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice setup bro, where are the fans!!! Id be nice to see moor pics of the entire setup. And also if you want to keep the water col you can buy a water chiller LINK


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Also, why not try flood and drain? You already have everything pretty much.. Also what nutrients are you using?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Strain?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 30, 2008)

i know nothing about hydro but those babys look like they could use a drink. i could be wrong but they look droopy to me.  besides that they look good. keep em green


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jun 30, 2008)

pic was took when they were sleeping so the droop is normal.I am using 
Flora-Nova grow ,Superthrive,Liquid Karma,Floraliciuos Plus.My strain is 
OG Kush started from clones..the temps in the room never reach above 80 (Thanks Fresca Sol) so the fan in the room is just to promote strong stem growth..I want to get a chiller but all the money ive spent on this setup I'll just stick with the bathtub till harvest time.. heres some more pics of the set-up thanks for the replies and showing my thread some love .....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for dropping in..I'll be posting pics of the girls tonight they are in 5th day of flower.....Strain=O.G.Kush


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

You got some good looking ladies there keep up the good work


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

im impressed thanks for those pix cause im also using super thrive WATCH OUT IF YOU PUT TO MUCH GROWTH HORMONE YOU WILL BURN YOUR LEAVES


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

sorry guys found out my usb cable is jacked uop so tommorow I will be going to best buy and getting a new one...Post pics tommorow mid afternoon the girls are looking mighty fine they are in 6th day of bloom and man the pistols are everywhere.....LOOK AT MY THREAD....J/K......Would like to see some ratings on my thread let me know what I should do to get some...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2008)

mann looks good, so you using a bath tub? thats a good idea, put some more detailed pics of the hydro setup if you could.... keep it up, lata


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah I figured why buy a chiller now i'll just wait till harvest time and my  girls will buy it for me..LOL it works very well and I only have to drain and fill twice a day..Im on my way to bestbuy today and i'll post pics tonight so be on the look out my girls are sooo bushy .....


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 14, 2008)

1st week of flowering ....Im about to use another watercooled reflector 1000 watt HPS for a total of 2000 Watts for flowering


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 14, 2008)

What up MP...? Just finished putting the other watercooled reflector so now 
I'm flowering with 2 1000 watt HPS  Heat is still no issue temps stay at 80 by themselves if i turn on the ac my temps get to about 72-75 Thanks Fresca Sol....The last pic is of my res for the watercooled reflectors...


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP------ Sorry


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice setup, however, I am not a fan of hydro.  I have done hydro befor and I didn't like in at all.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 16, 2008)

why didnt you like it??What kind of problems did you encounter???


----------



## camcam (Jul 16, 2008)

I found that the PH levels were all over the place after the feeds (the feeds were every 4 hours) and I couldn't control it at all, so I have never looked back.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 16, 2008)

right on im using a drip system and I have it set up for 15 on 90 off is that the right cycle for this set up..?


----------



## grinder (Jul 17, 2008)

your plants look great i cant wait till i see the harvesting pictures


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

there is youtube they have what called  "chornic grow" google it up in youtube you will see part 1 to 7 of green man show ya how to do just what that guy is doing,   hey dude, ya can check out, hes pro  maybe ya did learn from him idk but take look  that will be helpful to you he even explain about cloning and still grow the rest!!


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have seen those videos thanks for the post....I have since put the plants on a strict PH'd Water only  feeding cycle until tommorow...I think I will just use flora nova bloom to finish out this project....I will post new pics tommorow..Thanks for looking guys


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

so, did you harvest ??? would love to see more pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

what he said^^^^.... hope everything is well gcarlin, and will be waiting for pics.


----------

